# Buying and selling a home is a VERY BIG deal



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

“I will not pester you, call you 5 times a day, not push you into any decisions…. Buying and selling a home is a VERY BIG deal. I understand that…..” I’m…..


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

If you're planning on selling a home soon... Now is the time to begin the preparations... If you're ready to begin the journey to home ownership.. and you'd like a few pointers, don't hesitate to contact me.

Jim Summers
I am a Licensed Real Estate Broker, Owner/Broker of record of Pensacola House Hunters LLC


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Why do folks "Watch a home while it's available for purchase"?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Jim, is the local housing market currently up, down or sideways? Also, is it true that the Spring is the best time to sell?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Spring is definitely the best time, as families get ready to relocate their kids during the summer, when school is on vacation.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Hey Jim, is the local housing market currently up, down or sideways? Also, is it true that the Spring is the best time to sell?



aaaahhhhh the age old questions. Allow me to try and explain via type.

(***) The current market is currently strong. Meaning Houses that are CLEAN and in above average repair/condition are bringing very close their asking price. You have to be able to justify your price to the buyer..... 

Best time to sell....

In reality it's a 50/50 split. I'm sure there are those, that will argue this... 

1 - With more homes in the market, during the spring-summer months, your homes competition increases 10 fold. You may have to wait your turn (see *** above.....)

2 - In the traditionally slower times of the year, your home has less competition (fewer available homes in the market), thus fewer home buyers competing for those homes. But... see (***) above...

Reality is, if your home is CLEAN, extremely well maintained, and has attractive curb appeal, well light, did I mention CLEAN? Not to mention priced "_*CORRECTLY*_" with the right exposure, it'll sell for close to, or at your asking price. 

many, many factors to consider...

Location, whats your neighbors home look like, size, condition, how old is the roof?, New HVAC?, Brick - vinyl - wood siding?, 1/2 car garage, lot size, (bigger is not always better) 

Remember, people adapt to their surroundings quickly. Something that's not a big deal to you, may be a HUGE deal to your potential buyer.... Preparation is key.... I can NOT stress that enough.... DO NOT make the mistake, of saying.... "The buyer can fix that, after they buy it...." 

does this help? 

Oh, don't forget, everyone is an expert on Real Estate, Just ask 'em..... 

Jim


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

A very important thing to note is the seller/buyer commission. Most will work with you. It can add up to a lot of money.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I am an expert on Real Estate, just ask Jim.
By selling and buying a few, we always did well!
Right Jimmy Buddy??


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> I am an expert on Real Estate, just ask Jim.
> By selling and buying a few, we always did well!
> Right Jimmy Buddy??



Yeah, Tom, I think we did pretty good!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok. Speaking of commission, what's the scoop?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Ok. Speaking of commission, what's the scoop?


You get what you pay for, since this thread has taken on a life of its own, I may suggest if you'd like to discuss details, to call me in order to discuss.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> You get what you pay for, what are you looking to sell?


I'm not looking to sell anytime soon. Not even in the far future. I'm just learning because I want to be an expert like Tom. The other day I talked with a friend who negotiated a 1.5 or 2% commission for the selling agent and 3% for the buying agent. But if the seller brought the buyer he still only got the original %. I told him that wasn't smart. Of course..his house is still for sale.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jspooney said:


> I'm not looking to sell anytime soon. Not even in the far future. I'm just learning because I want to be an expert like Tom. The other day I talked with a friend who negotiated a 1.5 or 2% commission for the selling agent and 3% for the buying agent. But if the seller brought the buyer he still only got the original %. I told him that wasn't smart. Of course..his house is still for sale.


Good Morning,
Although, I can somewhat, appreciate your interest in your friends RE transaction, those details are only germane to the individuals involved in the transaction. I see you’re already on the fast track to Real Estate expertness, by your attempts to provide guidance via proxy.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I tried to sell by owner once, 2004, a new house, Gulf Breeze Victorian Village Adams Home, never lived in, 30 days after Ivan. I could stand on the roof, which I did to look for wind damage and look south and see many houses laying down on the ground. The new Building Codes worked.

After 60 day of nightmares, I engaged a Realtor, (PS: I did not know Jim then) and it was sold in 15 days.

I also sold another house that I lived in during Ivan in 2006. I worked hard at the curb appeal, and the backyard swimming pool area.
At closing the husband told me, Tom, I love what you did with the yard. After driving up, and seeing how nice it looked, from the outside, I told my wife, I hope you like the inside, we are buying this house.

Curb appeal is everything.

PS: Jim and I have now done several realestate adventures.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

"The new Building Codes worked."
Construction date is one of the key factors for me when browsing houses. 
About what construction date did the new codes get enforced? 2001-2002? 
How much of an impact on insurance do the new codes play? 
Is there a significant difference in the home owners insurance between a comparable home in Baldwin county and Escambia county if most other factors are the same?
I look primary homes in FEMA zone X too.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Reelbait said:


> "The new Building Codes worked."
> Construction date is one of the key factors for me when browsing houses.
> About what construction date did the new codes get enforced? 2001-2002?
> How much of an impact on insurance do the new codes play?
> ...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I didn't get any subsidies, but I did all the steps and got a wind mid, saved 2k a year.


----------

